# Deep "humming" noise from front right wheel after new brakes?



## Stealer23 (Sep 11, 2010)

I just changed out my front rotors and pads on my 03' Jetta, about two days ago and just recently; I noticed a loud humming noise whenever I'm driving really slow; like when I'm stuck in traffic or slowing down at a stop light. Could it be my wheel is torqued too tight? 

Right when I was finished I had a friend take an impact wrench and zip the lug nuts on so I could test out the brakes in the parking lot. I found out he had the impact wrench on the lowest setting and my wheels almost fell off. 

I had to look around the parking lot to find the two lug nuts that fell off. I then just took a torque wrench and torqued my long beaches on my 2003 jetta to 85. 

Could it be the "brake" residue. They had a grey coating of sealant on them; and the instructions said not to take brake cleaner to them because they would come off during use. I don't know what to do, i just got this car! 

Thanks for any input!


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

i would think wheel bearing tbh, but usually you hear that at higher speeds too.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*wheel bearing*

try cutting left and right quickly. the pitch should change if it's a wheel bearing. you will also hear it more turning in one direction.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

does it only happen when you brake or all the time and only hear it when you're going slow? 
if its when you brake than maybe the residue just needs to wear off more....how many miles did you put on the brakes?
all the time you may have some brake drag or something else...did you replace with OEM parts?


----------

